# Operating US Business from MX



## PanchodeSMA (Jul 25, 2013)

My wife owns a graphic design business and she will continue operating it from Mexico. All US customers. All financial transaction between US banks.

Does she need a work permit? What are the Mexican tax implications? Will the income generated count towards a Temporary Resident Visa?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

It should be as if you are in the US ... no changes. There may be some that will disagree here but in my opinion they prefer to make things difficult. Many people work online overseas


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Here's an older conversation and the best answer in my opinion is - "this is a question better not asked"

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/me...ty-while-working-online-american-company.html


----------



## PanchodeSMA (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for the link. Info seems to confirm what we have found elsewhere. We have enough income without her's and assets to qualify for temporary residency. We'll find a local accountant to confirm our MX tax liability. The US will continue to be our primary tax obligation.


----------

